# spritzers for grooming



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I still use cowboy magic, but really like nootie spray, smells grate, is there anything one could add to cowboy magic, that would not hurt dogs,and smell nice?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They actually have dog perfumes out there.... I don't use them because I like my dogs natural smells (and they are bathed frequently enough that they don't really smell dank ever).... but I know people who will spritz a little doggy cologne on their dogs every now and then. 

You don't have to combine with grooming sprays...


----------

